# Is it worth it to keep the super rare fish/bugs?



## Katelyn (Dec 1, 2017)

I.e. the Blowfish, Tuna, Emperor Butterfly, etc. I'm level 43 and have not seen any of these requests AT ALL and I'm wondering if anyone of a higher level has encountered requests for these. I have like 8 of each and I kind of want to sell them but I also want to make sure they won't be requested in the future.


----------



## quicktails (Dec 1, 2017)

A villager will never ask you for items that rare, so I'd personally sell them if I were you. The space they occupy and potential bell loss isn't worth it IMO


----------



## Anactoria (Dec 1, 2017)

Just keep one of each as a trophy if you want! I'm not nearly at your level yet lmao, but I don't think villagers ask for them, unless it gets implemented later on. c:


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 1, 2017)

Anactoria said:


> Just keep one of each as a trophy if you want! I'm not nearly at your level yet lmao, but I don't think villagers ask for them, unless it gets implemented later on. c:



I think them being implemented later on is what I’m worried about tbh. But maybe I’ll just sell them for now


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 1, 2017)

Call me crazy, or something. But I believe I saw a video of a villager asking for a Tuna, so i'm going to keep the super rares until I see a villager ask for super rares later on in the game.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

If the villagers never ask for them as favors, then what are they for?? You can’t display them or anything. 
I’m guessing they’re for later in the game or an update


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2017)

They are probably made for villagers who are nearing Level 20 in Friendship? 
I have yet to have anyone ask for the Red Snapper or Black Bass.:/
Maybe they are for tricking others to buying them from Market Boxes.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 1, 2017)

Flare said:


> I have yet to have anyone ask for the Red Snapper or Black Bass.:/
> Maybe they are for tricking others to buying them from Market Boxes.



really? mine ask for those all the time


----------



## Deca (Dec 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> really? mine ask for those all the time



Same, and my villagers are "only" around lvl 10

I'm fully expecting them to ask for rare items later on


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2017)

Flare said:


> They are probably made for villagers who are nearing Level 20 in Friendship?
> I have yet to have anyone ask for the Red Snapper or Black Bass.:/
> Maybe they are for tricking others to buying them from Market Boxes.



Mine ask for these "less rare" but still rare ones, just not the ultra rare, it's worth it to hang on to a few bass and snapper as well as the "rare" but not ultra rare beetles. While the game pays you 100 for them the villager will pay you 1000! So I mean, way better!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Mine ask for these "less rare" but still rare ones, just not the ultra rare, it's worth it to hang on to a few bass and snapper as well as the "rare" but not ultra rare beetles. While the game pays you 100 for them the villager will pay you 1000! So I mean, way better!



^this. my villagers often ask for rare, but not 'ultra-rare' fish and bugs-and will pay handsomely. So I'm assuming the ultra-rares come into play at later levels


----------



## Snow (Dec 2, 2017)

I've got villagers almost to 20 and they've never asked for anything super-rare. The point of that stuff is to raise money for you -- when I realized I didn't need to save them I sold off all but one of everything and the total was over 50k in bells!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Dec 2, 2017)

I've had villagers asking for the red snapper quite often. They've asked for the horned dynastid and jewel beetle before, too.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 2, 2017)

Bcat said:


> If the villagers never ask for them as favors, then what are they for?? You can?t display them or anything.
> I?m guessing they?re for later in the game or an update



The point is to sell them. They are worth 1500-5000 bells.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 2, 2017)

Deathamabob said:


> The point is to sell them. They are worth 1500-5000 bells.



This.

I've been going through my full friends list and deleting and blocking people who put these useless things in their boxes to make room for people who list useful items.

No one wants to buy your 50,000 tuna, so now you're deleted and blocked.

You are the weakest link. Goodbye!


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 7, 2017)

I sell them, I may regret it later but I need the bells now!


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 7, 2017)

Considering the game gives you no signs except for just a LOT of experience/time it's honestly a pretty easy mistake to make to put ultra-rares in the market boxes. _Especially_ at the price the game offers when you choose to market them. And, y'know, you can't retrieve anything put in the market boxes, so if people do find out they'd be really hesitant to take it out anyway.

I don't get a lot of the anger at people who do this, just remove them. They probably won't even notice, it's not that big of a deal.
(and if it's someone you know and they make a big deal out of removing them from an app game, thats their problem)


----------



## shayx (Dec 7, 2017)

The real question is, if these items are only for sell, why can they be listed in the market? A buyer should never pay more than the market value of the bug/fish, and a seller should never list the item for lower than market value.  It doesn't make sense for them to be able to be traded, which is why I still hold onto hope that they have (or will have) some other use.


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 7, 2017)

Now that I think about it, technically there is a way to get your items back from your market boxes, but I haven't tried it and itd involve some cooperation and trust with someone.
Have your friend buy the item from your market box, then they put it up in their market box for the same price as they paid for. Then you buy it from them.
They'd get all their money back and you your item. But this is just a thought and idk if the game prevents reselling or not :0


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 7, 2017)

Where would you sell rare fish? Do the random shops at the market place buy them? Hey Kicks, can I interest you in this giant bug? lol


----------



## Dede (Dec 7, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Where would you sell rare fish? Do the random shops at the market place buy them? Hey Kicks, can I interest you in this giant bug? lol



When you view the bug/fish/shell/fruit in the inventory there will be a big button at the bottom that says "List For Sale" and a small one beside it that says "Sell". The first one is for chucking it in your market box and the other is for selling straight to the vendor for a small price.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 7, 2017)

80% of my friends list has the rare bugs and fish listed in their market boxes for MSRP lol it’s pretty annoying.  Anyone that buys them is going to get ripped off.  I wish Nintendo would just outright say they’re useless and that we should sell them for 1500 or whatever because mine are building up and it would be nice to clear up the inventory space. Oh and ban them from the market boxes or make their auto price much much lower.


----------

